

Twitter's Bootstrap 2.0.1 Released - kev009
https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/commit/7ec09d0db9b1117d708682a08efaa55045e6926e

======
coderdude
I'm glad to see that they're staying on top of this wave of momentum. The
worst thing they could possibly do now is stagnate.

If you haven't given Bootstrap a try then I suggest you check out the
examples: <http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/examples.html>

Way to go Mark and Jacob; you're doing a fantastic job!

